# Single Dose Zero Retention e37s mod - Easy!



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

I've just come up with the easiest and um ... workingest ... single dose mod for my e37s. All it involves is a chef's squeezy bottle and ... Actually, there is no 'and'. That's it.

Easy, cheap, reversible and it works amazingly well. It fits snugly into the hole so all of the force of the puff goes through the grind chamber and out of the dosing chute. There's no noticeable popcorning.

The WORST result I've had so far is 0.2g retained.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Retained or exchanged ?


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

I am fairly sure that the force of the air blows out all of the loose grounds that are there to be released. I've bashed it pretty hard to test that hypothesis without being showered in retained grinds. I have the SSC flap wide open. (I dose into a blind tumbler).

I don't believe that new grounds would displace more than a negligible amount from a previous grind.

If there's anything retained from the first grind but not subsequently exchanged, that's fine with me. I'll deep clean it now and then as I would if I was using a hopper.

The golden rule applies: it tastes great in the cup.

Now I can switch beans more often! Winning!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Did you try using these? https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005X6QQ90/?coliid=I2QQ0HG0BNGJE1&colid=1CC5SI8Y1QYJB&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1

I'd thought of just cutting the top and bottom off and using as bellows you can even dose through.


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> Did you try using these? https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005X6QQ90/?coliid=I2QQ0HG0BNGJE1&colid=1CC5SI8Y1QYJB&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1
> 
> I'd thought of just cutting the top and bottom off and using as bellows you can even dose through.


 Looks good. The advantage of the bottle is that it's exactly 58mm wide, so creates a seal that directs the air through the grind chamber. Not sure if these would do the same. Could be worth a shot.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

My solution is one of these, suitably modified with a sharp knife:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Steering-Rack-Boot-fits-PEUGEOT-306-1-4-Left-93-to-02-Gaiter-Bellow-406644-Febi/333725072808?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648

It's not the best size, but I have an aluminium collar + adapter setup that works perfectly. What does matter is that you allow air to pass your hand when you release the bellows, otherwise ground coffee can be sucked back into the grinder.

One day I will see if I can find an alternative that fits better as one piece. The supplied measurements are all internal diameters, so finding something with a 58mm *external* diameter is quite hard.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Stox said:


> It's not the best size...One day I will see if I can find an alternative that fits better as one piece...so finding something with a 58mm *external* diameter is quite hard.


 How about something similar but "tapered" click me ...the hole is stated as 24-34mm; but that will be the hole shown at the bottom...as it tapers i'm guestimating that it maybe the 58mm your after if you cut it further up (i.e. middle section/upper section) and cut the bellows section to suit...worth a shot (pardon the pun).


----------



## ryanuptheroad (Mar 1, 2018)

I use a 58mm collapsible rubber camera lens hood. Couple of slaps with a palm and everything comes flying out the chute.





































Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

ryanuptheroad said:


> I use a 58mm collapsible rubber camera lens hood. Couple of slaps with a palm and everything comes flying out the chute.
> 
> Sent from my HD1903 using Tapatalk


 Looks great. It seems so easy to set up an E37s as a single doser, I wonder what all the debate is about ????


----------



## tripleshot (Jun 3, 2020)

I use a couple of drill dust collectors stacked (similar to this https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1Piece-Drill-Dust-Collector-Rubber-Dust-Cover-Electric-Hammer-Drill-Dust-CovH-CC/313264709601). After each session I also use this air blower https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hurrican-Interchangeable-Suitable-Keyboard-Smartphone/dp/B07MZ65B49/ref=pd_sbs_421_1/261-7383082-5071946?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B07MZ65B49&pd_rd_r=28c66dbf-4f06-4d70-8fd7-664049fa176e&pd_rd_w=AalAL&pd_rd_wg=LSTPm&pf_rd_p=2304238d-df78-4b25-a9a0-b27dc7bd722e&pf_rd_r=31QDVWGB1TMD6CQKFNPC&psc=1&refRID=31QDVWGB1TMD6CQKFNPC. The pointy tip is great for blowing up the chute, behind the flap and down the grinder neck. Then I run the grinder and use the drill dust collector to expel any final grinds. I get very little retention.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Do people single dosing this grinder not have consistency issues? I use a bag of supermarket beans to add weight into the hopper and even then I notice my shots going wild when the hopper starts to get low


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

daveandmairi said:


> Looks great. It seems so easy to set up an E37s as a single doser, I wonder what all the debate is about


The debate is I think about getting a consistent and uniform grind as you use it without the weight of the hopper with some beans inside. Some say it's difficult, other say it's easy.


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm definitely in the 'difficult' camp. I inherited an expensive custom made tamper with my machine that I can't even get to work so.. I might just learn to walk before I run


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

I have absolutely no issues with grind consistency when single dosing. I'm in the middle of a project to add the original Ceado bellows (which is taking ages to arrive) to a custom made adaptor cast in resin which turns to adjust the grind setting too. Here it is with my old 'icing bottle' bellows


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

profesor_historia said:


> daveandmairi said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. It seems so easy to set up an E37s as a single doser, I wonder what all the debatis about
> ...


 Isn't it about getting a finer grind, with a full hopper?

Consistency (repeatability) is pretty much assured with any grinder. If there's a metric for uniformity, no one is talking about it.


----------



## Egglet (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello all,
Let me just revive this thread slightly - I have always been in the camp where grind consistency goes out of the window as soon as beans get low in the hopper - usually somewhere around 70g (eyeballing) left.
Would you suggest I even attempt the single dosing or don't even bother?

I wonder why some people don't get the issues and some do. Burr alignment? Burr needs replacing? I don't know. Mind probably does.

Cheers


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Egglet said:


> Hello all,
> Let me just revive this thread slightly - I have always been in the camp where grind consistency goes out of the window as soon as beans get low in the hopper - usually somewhere around 70g (eyeballing) left.
> Would you suggest I even attempt the single dosing or don't even bother?
> 
> ...


 On demand grinders we’re always designed to work best with weight of beans and the lower the weight the courser a grinder will grind hence why you have to adjust finer the lower the beans get in the hopper. Single dosing by only putting in the beans you need for the shot you are making is less inconsistent than running low in the hopper.
I have done loads of stuff modifying grinders and working out the best single dosing methods, so happy to help where I can


----------



## Egglet (Apr 16, 2014)

Right. When I get home I will try single dosing from now and see what happens. Hopefully I can find something that works... I'll give the home made bellows a try and i'll report back to see how much coffee is left vs exchanged.


----------

